# 40 Gallon breeder vertical, forest floor



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

This is my seventh or eighth vivarium, I can't remember which due to them being timed out over a span of 8 years, but this is my latest creation. I've never done such a large vertical vivarium but i'm extremely happy with the way it turned out. 

I received rare plants from fellow forum members (thanks, BTW!) and purchased the broms online. They turned out fantastic! I really like the illusion of sunlight filtering through a canopy on the first picture, that is with only the 23 watt on (full power). 

The lighting is as follows: I went with a dimmable 5000k spot light, 23 watt, which I like, but it doesn't offer much in the blue spectrum so i had to supplement. Although I don't particularly care for a high amount of blue color temperature, I have a finnex RAY 2 12" planted on there for a rounded out kelvin spectrum for maximum plant health.

Anyone have any idea what this amount of light would be considered? High? Very High? Medium?

The rock work on the side, sorry about the poor quality, took some time. It required a lot of precision but I think it turned out well. I put in a lot of detail there because I wanted it to stand out, to be the highest quality portion of the aquarium. It's a little slanted though, haha, because I had the tank at an odd angle when siliconing them in! 

I don't post much because life is always busy, between running around with children to finishing up my geology degree, time is sparse.

I think i'm going to go with a 1.2 pumilio morph of some-sort.

Any comments are greatly appreciated! Thanks for the looks!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow.....That's is gorgeous. The real river rock accents really fill that in nicely. Man I know it adds a fair amount of weight but I want to try something like that in a build...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you've done a good job! I like how it looks so natural!
Please, post your other vivs...


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job! I think you really captured the base of a tree look in a natural way. It should give your frogs lots of things to explore too. I think your side piece came out nicely. 

My only suggestion is that you plant something close to the front glass. Nothing that will impede your view too much or take up much space. It could even be a clump of ivy but preferably something that puts out small horizontal leaves. It should get your frogs more comfortable coming to the very front of the viv. I did something similar in my escudo tank and it got them hanging within a few MMs of the glass. 

What frogs are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Please get a pic if you can of the back left corner with some better lighting. I can see sorta whats going on but not quite.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I like the 40 verts, I just finished my 3rd ( technically 4th but a racoon knocked over my last empty one in the garage)

What did you do for the door? Open like a traditional cabinet doors or up or down or something. I been trying different ways each new one I build to see what works best


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

CptnMayo said:


> ...
> The lighting is as follows: I went with a dimmable 5000k spot light, 23 watt, which I like, but it doesn't offer much in the blue spectrum so i had to supplement. Although I don't particularly care for a high amount of blue color temperature, I have a finnex RAY 2 12" planted on there for a rounded out kelvin spectrum for maximum plant health.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this amount of light would be considered? High? Very High? Medium?
> ...


First off, your tank looks great. It is very unique and I am jealous.

Is the 23watt spotlight an LED? 6500K is really the color/spectrum you want but plants will grow under a 5000K

I'm assuming the finnex 12'' is an LED too? These are nice lights but past ~12-18'' not much to zero light from this is making it to the bottom of that tall tank. 

I would say your light levels are high in the first 12'' of height, medium/low in the middle of the tank and low on the bottom.


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

RRRavelo said:


> Nice job! I think you really captured the base of a tree look in a natural way. It should give your frogs lots of things to explore too. I think your side piece came out nicely.
> 
> My only suggestion is that you plant something close to the front glass. Nothing that will impede your view too much or take up much space. It could even be a clump of ivy but preferably something that puts out small horizontal leaves. It should get your frogs more comfortable coming to the very front of the viv. I did something similar in my escudo tank and it got them hanging within a few MMs of the glass.
> 
> What frogs are you planning on putting in there?


Everyone, thanks for all of the compliments! It's really a boost to the self esteem!

That's a great suggestion. I only have the heart fern down there and it most likely won't spread too much further from its location now.

I think the camera decided to overexpose for the main lighting and that's why you can't see some of the ficus clippings and pilea clippings scattered throughout the viv. 

I'll take a look at what to put over there. Do you have any suggestions for, like a 4-6" tall plant that might look good in the front?


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

timmygreener said:


> I like the 40 verts, I just finished my 3rd ( technically 4th but a racoon knocked over my last empty one in the garage)
> 
> What did you do for the door? Open like a traditional cabinet doors or up or down or something. I been trying different ways each new one I build to see what works best


Yeah, 40 is the way to go. I have another with 4 tincs that's a little over 2 1/2 years old. I think it needs to be redone though, try something a little less conventional. 

Damn raccoons, i swear they get in to anything and/or everything! I mean, there probably wasn't even a slightest ounce of anything edible in there. Fortunately, i'm on the third floor so no unwanted small animal access here, haha!

So for the door, it's actually interesting... The guy i bought the tank from off of craigslist didn't list it was a turtle specific aquarium (or maybe snake); it came with a large screen top which can be locked into place by tabs and a lock. I think it's a snake tank, now that i think a little harder about it. So I took most of the screen off, except for about an inch on the very top, had ace cut some glass (which they cut PERFECTLY to size) and siliconed/gorilla glued that glass in that bad boy. Works amazingly well. I sealed up the sides with some weather stripping and the humidity is constant. It was tricky but worth it.


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

FrogTim said:


> First off, your tank looks great. It is very unique and I am jealous.
> 
> Is the 23watt spotlight an LED? 6500K is really the color/spectrum you want but plants will grow under a 5000K
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, it's greatly appreciated. And thanks for the rundown, i know wattage isn't key with led, its PAR. I'm not sure what the par is on the dimmable LED, it's a 5000k, so it's a little on the low side for the plant spectrum but it is bright.

The finnex is LED as well, it's a great light.

What would you recommend for a vertical tank? I did a LOT of searching and research and unless it's a reef tank 200+ gallons, there really isn't a dimmable, RGB controllable light... The Satellite+ Pro seems like a good option but i had bad experience with the quality on my satellite plus, it broke at 13 months and current never responded.

But overall i'm happy with it. thanks again, I'll see if i can get a better shot of the rock detail..


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are a few more, I tried to get a better side view of the rocks.

Thankfully out here in East Tennessee, we have quite a selection of pristine streams!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

What kind of lighting are you using? Nice build btw


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

CptnMayo said:


> ...
> What would you recommend for a vertical tank? I did a LOT of searching and research and unless it's a reef tank 200+ gallons, there really isn't a dimmable, RGB controllable light... The Satellite+ Pro seems like a good option but i had bad experience with the quality on my satellite plus, it broke at 13 months and current never responded.
> 
> But overall i'm happy with it. thanks again, I'll see if i can get a better shot of the rock detail..


Honestly, with the way you have it planted I don't think you need to change anything.

Does it appear too dim to you?

I run a finnex planted + 24/7 for FX but it is not bright for a deep tank. But I do still enjoy it.


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Hey! Really nice set up. 

I have a similar door to yours but I have a larger screen section at the bottom because I was worried I'd get condensation between the two pieces of glass (the glass that makes up the door and the glass that serves as a substrate barrier). Are you having this sort of issue? I'd love to redo my door so there is less ventilation but I would hate it if it made looking into the water section impossible.


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

FrogTim said:


> Honestly, with the way you have it planted I don't think you need to change anything.
> 
> Does it appear too dim to you?
> 
> I run a finnex planted + 24/7 for FX but it is not bright for a deep tank. But I do still enjoy it.


No, it's fantastic with the finnex daylight mix and the 23watt led dimmed about a third down, it's glorious! Haha.

How do you like the 24/7? Does it have more PAR than a current satellite plus (not the pro)?


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

MangoMonster said:


> Hey! Really nice set up.
> 
> I have a similar door to yours but I have a larger screen section at the bottom because I was worried I'd get condensation between the two pieces of glass (the glass that makes up the door and the glass that serves as a substrate barrier). Are you having this sort of issue? I'd love to redo my door so there is less ventilation but I would hate it if it made looking into the water section impossible.


Thanks man!

No, if I'm understanding you correctly, I haven't seen any what-so-ever. BUT there is about a quarter of an inch gab between the divider and the sliding glass door


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know how I do it.... I follow plant acclimation procedures to the T but a lot of plants tend to die on me.

So I only have one glob of peperoma still growing from the huge mass i purchased. I mean, i spray if it feels like the moss it is placed with feels dry, i try not to make it soaking wet either. The plants rot and die....

Is a fan needed if this is a problem? And what would it do to the humidity?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Definitely sounds like a fan could help your problem... As far as affecting humidity, just have it on a timer to come on for a few minutes a few times a day. Once you have it running for awhile you'll get a feel for what is necessary (either too dry or not enough air) and either add more time or dial it back. 



CptnMayo said:


> I don't know how I do it.... I follow plant acclimation procedures to the T but a lot of plants tend to die on me.
> 
> So I only have one glob of peperoma still growing from the huge mass i purchased. I mean, i spray if it feels like the moss it is placed with feels dry, i try not to make it soaking wet either. The plants rot and die....
> 
> Is a fan needed if this is a problem? And what would it do to the humidity?


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

CptnMayo said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> No, if I'm understanding you correctly, I haven't seen any what-so-ever. BUT there is about a quarter of an inch gab between the divider and the sliding glass door



A 1/4 inch sounds like what I would have also. I think I'll give it a shot and if it dogs up that'll give me an excuse to put fans in there. Thanks!


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

MangoMonster said:


> A 1/4 inch sounds like what I would have also. I think I'll give it a shot and if it dogs up that'll give me an excuse to put fans in there. Thanks!


Good luck man, I think the 40 breeder is the best sized aquarium to work with. It was a lot of fun and it allows you to be really creative.


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

cam1941 said:


> Definitely sounds like a fan could help your problem... As far as affecting humidity, just have it on a timer to come on for a few minutes a few times a day. Once you have it running for awhile you'll get a feel for what is necessary (either too dry or not enough air) and either add more time or dial it back.


Thanks, I have a bunch of small computer fans laying around here somewhere... I'll just have to figure out how to power so a low voltage fan with a regular outlet... hmm


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

CptnMayo said:


> No, it's fantastic with the finnex daylight mix and the 23watt led dimmed about a third down, it's glorious! Haha.
> 
> How do you like the 24/7? Does it have more PAR than a current satellite plus (not the pro)?


The 24/7 is really nice for the FX. I LOVE seeing my vivarium at different times of the day! But, I wouldn't recommend this light for growing any high light demanding plants. It is only on maximum strength for ~3hours every day. The PAR is comparable to the sattelite plus, but since it's only on full strength for a few hours everyday, the satelite plus will grow plants better.

I have a 24'' 32x3watt 6500K fixture by beamsworks to keep my bromeliads colored up. I plan on only running this fixture 5hours so I don't lose the FX of the Planted+


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Really nice build. Lighting looks really dim, especially with the Finnex LED. Really like the rockwork on the side, would have liked to see a water feature dripping over it. Do you have any pix of the hardscape?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

JonRich said:


> Really nice build. Lighting looks really dim, especially with the Finnex LED. Really like the rockwork on the side, would have liked to see a water feature dripping over it. Do you have any pix of the hardscape?


I think he'll be fine on lighting....most of the stuff at the bottom is low light anyway. Broms are up near the light where they need to be (hell it's not like broms are found near darker forest floors anyway).


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> I think he'll be fine on lighting....most of the stuff at the bottom is low light anyway. Broms are up near the light where they need to be (hell it's not like broms are found near darker forest floors anyway).


Wasn't saying it wouldn't work. Just saying it looks really dim for the unit. I have the same and it's no where near that dim. #JustSaying. They all seem to come in 7000k


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

JonRich said:


> Really nice build. Lighting looks really dim, especially with the Finnex LED. Really like the rockwork on the side, would have liked to see a water feature dripping over it. Do you have any pix of the hardscape?


Hey, yeah, i would have too but i'm a little apprehensive about making a water feature; I know it'd take a lot more effort than i wanted to put in, perhaps another in the future.

As far as the lighting goes, it is a tall tank but the lighting should be fine. In the photos with the lights, I don't have the spotlight completely turned up, tried to keep the light a little less bright for plant acclimation. I'll update here in a few how bright it can be.

I'll rummage through my phone to see if i have any pictures of the pre planting; some people do great build logs. I am not one of those!

edit: just for clarification, i use both the finnex and the spotlight together.


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

here's an update, wish these plants would grow faster!!


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I've used the 5000K LED spots for both aquariums and terrariums on and off for a while, and I actually really like them except for the bulkiness, but that doesn't matter in my grow-outs anyway. I Haven't tried them alone with broms that need to be reddened though.

I like them especially well for punching light deeper into lower areas since they can be aimed, and for their sunlight effect.

They're all sitting in boxes waiting for a move right now, but they'll be a good part of the 40B setup I'll be putting together as soon as I'm settled.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice viv. I love 40g verts when done properly. Good job!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

CptnMayo said:


> here's an update, wish these plants would grow faster!!


This is more of what i expected lighting wise. Looks really good and i totally understand about water features and accessibility for maintenance. Mist more, they plants will benefit and grow faster. Sacrifice visibility for a bit. Also i don't see must in there that will grow fast . Is that a Ficus radicans in there?


----------

